# [GAME] COCOPOCUS is Now Live on Google Play!



## TonyJi (Feb 16, 2013)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Moderate

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 









*Cocopocus vs Dinosaur
The inevitable fun! Cocopocus! Play right now!*

Finally, Legendary dinosaur hunter Cocopocus has been released to the world.

The intrepid caveman Cocopocus lived in any era where dinosaurs and humans coexist.
One day the child of the chief responsible for the future of the race was born.
Tyrannosaurus noticed this and sent Ptera to kidnap the child of the chief.
Thereupon, the Cocopocus fought a match with the Dinosaur led by Tyrannosaurus.

You, as the chief of Cocopocus, can fight against fearsome dinosaur with diverse and quirky offensive weapons and warriors.
You can enjoy many kinds of warriors who fire a stinger, swing a coconut tree and powerful giant warrior etc.
The workers of the Cocopocus harvest the mushrooms which is staple food of them.
So, The more you have workers, the closer you win a victory.
You need to be careful of various features of the dinosaurs such as the Paki master of head-butter, the Dilopo firing poison from a distance, the Brakio attack a wide range and the Raptor smart and wild.
Especially, Be careful Ptera who kidnapping workers.

Features:

• Strategic battles with workers and various weapons and valiant warriors.
• Various dinosaurs with fun and unique characteristics.
• 6 fun mini-games.
• 6 chapters such as volcanic mountains, woods, cliffs and glaciers etc.
• 60 exciting stages.
• Various and amazing upgrade system.
• Dynamic Magics such as thunder and fire.





































The inevitable fun! Cocopocus!

*Get it on Google Play Store Right Now! *


----------

